# Minimally Invasive Parathyroid Surgery with Gamma Proobe Localization



## ljones88 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi all,

A physician within our group recently performed parathyroid exploration surgery. Normally, I would bill CPT 60500 _{Parathyroidectomy or exploration of parathyroid(s)}_ and be done. However, she also used gamma probe localization during the surgery. Is there another CPT code to use other than 60500? To me, it would seem like more work is involved and thus a higher RVU when the physician is using a gamma probe during the procedure. I understand that there aren't many surgeons that perform minimally invasive radioguided parathyroid surgery so I've had a hard time trying to find an alternate code to use. 

Note attached with blocked out patient identifiers. 

Thank you!


----------

